# repurposing an old fence



## duffeyduff1987 (Nov 24, 2008)

hey ya'll i got some pre-made panels that i bought from home depot about 3 years ago as a temporary fix to hold my dogs in til i could get a chain link fence. well i got the chain link fence but the pre-made panel fence has been sitting around for the past couple years. i took it to class hoping i could make it into an Adirondack chair. so i cut the fence up into about two foot sections but i found out that the slats were to flimsy to be used as chair parts. so i left the parts at class for thanksgiving break but i got about fifty peaces of about two foot slats sittin in class so far and probably another fifty i can use. im trying to figure out something i can build with or use them in. i thought about making a couple benchs with storing for a friend to use on his deck and just using the slats as decorative pieces on the sides. but i would like to hear if anybody has any ideas. 
Thanks


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Bird houses, feeders?


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I actually do use these as bird house roofs. I also attach them to the back of the bird houses for a way to hang them. Make them longer than the bird house and put the screws or nails through the extra at the top and bottom to hang. Works great for simple square birdhouses.


----------



## duffeyduff1987 (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah i thought of that and im gonna make a few but i have so much of these boards i was tryin to figure out if there was any other ideas. but thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I have used fence boards for wishing wells , planter boxs and a 6ft waterfall . 
I don,t think treated wood is very healthy for birds .


----------



## RichardB (Nov 5, 2008)

Build a storage bench. Get some thicker wood for the frame and use the slats as slats to make the box under the seat. It's a good spot to hide sprinklers and whatnot out in the yard. Or if you know anyone with a boat, make them a deck box where they can keep the hose and stuff on the dock.


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to use fence slats for the Adirondack chairs, I just double em up for the legs, glued and screwed em, and they held up pretty well. I use Norm's pattern with some modifications. Now I'm building most all of my chairs from 5/4 material, the deck board stuff for the treated pine chairs and 5/4 cypress for the fancy chairs.

Looks like you've got a treated pine fence there, so the slats might just be a bit twisted to be able to use em for chairs, but you can definitely use em for benches, tables, birdhouses, and even planters for the deck. Could even build a small water wheel out of some it.


----------

